# Bad backs??



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Same here. I have a herniated disc and 2 bulging discs, the curve in my lower back is too shallow, one of discs has slipped slightly out of alignment, and I have degenerative disc disease. I tried the epidural injections but they were just too invasive and didn't do much good, chiropractor did more good than anything really. I still have spells of very severe lower back pain, muscle spasms, etc...and chronic pain at all times, but honestly riding seems to help. I was having a pretty painful day today but the weather is so beautiful I rode anyway, and its much much better now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have mild spondylolisthesis aka everything but the fracture thank god. I have daily back pain and because of the missing cartiledge between vertibrea i can feel my back grindinh when ever i turn or lay down a certain way. I keep ibuprofen ( prescription heavy duty stuff) on me at all times and have to do daily core strengthening back exercises to strengthen the muscles to take some of the pressurr off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I voted No Thank God. But I'm sure it's just a matter of time. **knocks on wood**


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Among other things, LOL. As for my back, thankfully no disc issues, but depending on which Dr. and set of x-rays to believe, I do have / do not have an issue.:evil:

According to the chiro, the x-rays she took, and the physical therapist, I have an "extra" vertabrae (S1). S1 is supposed to be fused to the others to make your sacrum, mine isn't and there's no cartilage in that "joint". I also have severe arthritis there because of it, as well as in my pubic bone. And my hip is seriously rotated. This is according to the chiro x-rays.

According to my primary Dr. and the phsyiatrist, and the radiologist there's nothing wrong. I have fibro-myalgia.

But they can't explain to me why my legs go numb driving, I have difficulty getting out of chairs going up/down stairs, my sciatic nerve is constantly inflamed, and I've dropped my son twice (I'm 32). They keep trying to pass it off as FM. 

I'm working on getting a second opinion, just arguing with the insurance company right now.:evil::evil:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I broke my back once (5 years ago) didn't even know it. Knew I felt like I had the wind knocked totally out of me. Two years ago I had surgery and due to my heart issues had to have a chest x-ray before I could have my surgery. When they called to give me my x-ray results they started out with saying all we saw was your old T9 compression fracture. I interrupted and said " You don't have the right person, I have never hurt my back" I was informed I did and was extremely lucky! I always have known I had a high pain tolerance and can handle more things than most but that was a little nuts!

Oh neighbor spooked my new horse when I was just getting on... horse lost it and I ended up flat on my back!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have Scholiosis. I had a 64 degree curve in the top portion of my back (and a smaller one in my lower back) and at 14 i had to have back surgery to have 2 alloy rods placed in my back on either side of my backbone and my backbone was fused together. I was told that if i hadnt have had the surgery then by the time i was 20 (i turn 20 in a few months) then my backbone would have continually gotten worse and curved into my heart and lungs, killing me. My backbone will forever be fused, my rods will forever be there, i have one HELL of a scar, and my shoulders and hips are uneven due to the still existing bottom curve but im alive and kicking! Still riding and training and breaking horses and will be until it becomes physically impossible for me. I actually give the credit to my horse for finding it. I had been tested ONCE A YEAR for it leading up to finding it and they never found it. At christmas my brothers decided to "race" and my gelding and i were loping along behind them and he slipped and we fell. Couldnt walk for two weeks so we went to the doctor and thats when they discovered it. If it hadnt been for my gelding we wouldnt have known about it until it started causing some SERIOUS damage to my body. Possibly permanant.


----------

